# Ligon Duncan Audio Resources on the Web



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2004)

Know ye of Lig Duncan audio sources on the web? I am listening to Mark Dever Interviewing Duncan on the Web


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/index.htm

Is a place to start.

[Edited on 12/31/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2004)

What a great site! I wish I had known of this earlier. I got more than I had asked for. Thanks!


----------

